# If she threw up before...



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Will it happen again? I'm taking Lily to the vet on Friday (Finally!) and when we where bringing her home from the breeder she threw up in the carrier  . Do you think that it was because the stress of traveling, or maybe she had a full tummy, or she just gets motion sickness? Any ideas/answers are welcome.  Thank you!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hedgehogs have been known to get car sick, my Loken is one of them. We went on a road trip and was only a few minutes in before he got car sick. Some things you can bring to help out is a roll of paper towels and maybe a few damp wash clothes in a plastic baggy, it will make the clean up a little easier. Before I go anywhere with one of my hedgies I try waking them up and encourage them to walk around because it usually makes them go to the bathroom. It helps keep the carrier cleaner on the road. 

I hope she feels better on this next trip


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you Hedgieonboard! I will definitely try the washcloth/paper towel idea!


Hedgieonboard said:


> I hope she feels better on this next trip


Me too! I don't like it when my baby is sick  . But then again, none of us do!


----------

